# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Kafeja dhe shëndeti!

## shigjeta

Pini kafe- ajo te ben mire! 
Mberrijne me ne fund lajme te mira shkencore nga Italia, per ata miliona njerez ne bote,- sigurisht edhe ne Shqiperi,- qe pijne cdo dite kafe. Ajo madje keshillohet si nje terapi e mire edhe per nje sere semundjesh, perfshi ate te zemres, por mos u cudisni, edhe per femijet. Por, nuk eshte e keshillueshme per grate shtatzena dhe ata me ulcer ne stromak

ne Milano

Kafeja, thote nje prej dietologeve me te njohur te Italise, te ben mire- ju, ashtu edhe femijeve. 

Filxhani i mengjesit i ekspresit qe behet ne kuzhinen e shtepise apo pihet shpejt e shpejt ne nje kafene gjate rruges per ne pune, eshte nje rutine e perditshme per miliona italiane. 

Por ka shume vite qe informacionet per menyren e tyre me te preferuar per te filluar diten jane negative- per shembull nje nga lajmet me te fundit ishte qe mjeket i kishin thene kryeministrit britanik Toni Bler te pinte me pak kafe. 

Por tani duke se batica po ulet. Harrojini njoftimet frikesuese, thote dietologia Chiara Trombeti, e institutit Humanitas Gavazeni ne periferi te Milanos. Ka arsye te shendosha shkencore per ta gezuar ekspresin e mengjesit pa u shqetesuar per pasojat negative ndaj shendetit. 

Kafeja mund te te beje mire- thote ajo- dhe sa me e forte te jete aq me e mire. Prandaj ajo rakomandon nje ekspes ne vend te nje neskafeje te pergatitur vete, qe nuk eshte fare italiane. 

Te dhena shkencore 

Dr. Trombeti thote se ajo e urren edhe vete kete gje- por ve ne dukje nje numer te madh faktesh shkencore qe mbeshtesin theniet e saj. Kafeja permban tanin dhe antioksidante- qe jane te mire per zemren dhe arteriet, thote ajo. Kafeja mund te te lehtesoje dhimbjet e kokes. Ajo eshte e mire per melcine dhe mund te ndihmoje ne parandalimin e cerozes dhe gureve ne veshka. Dhe kafeina ne kafe mund te zvogeloje rrezikun e krizave te azmes- dhe ndihmon ne permiresimin e qarkullimit brenda zemres. 

Nuk mund ta mohosh se kafeja nuk eshte e mire per te gjithe. Nese pi me shume se c'duhet mund te te beje nervoz, te te shkaktoje shpejtim te rrahjeve te zemres dhe dridhje te duarve. Grate shtatzena, te semuret me zemer dhe ata qe vuajne me ulcera ne stomak zakonisht keshillohen ta shmangin kafene. 

Edhe Dr. Trombeti thote se asnje nuk duhet te pije me shume se 3- 4 filxhane ne dite. Por eshte vecanerisht nje grup italianesh qe mund te perfitojne me shume nga keshillat e saj. Shume prinder mund te tmerrohen nga ky mendim, por Dr. Trombeti kembengul me force se nje filxhan qumesht me kafe mund te jete nje fillim ideal per brezin tjeter te te apasionuarve pas kafese- femijet gjumashe te Italise- duke i nxitur trurin atyre para nje dite qe shpesh zgjat nga ora 08. 30 ne 04. 30 mbasdite.

BBC

Kafeja ndikon mire per:

" zemren e arteriet

" dhimbjet e kokes

" melcine

" cerozen

" guret ne veshka

" azmen

" Ndersa aroma e kafese se sapo bere vertitet cdo mengjes ne mijera sheshe, lajmet jane te mira per miliona e miliona njerezit neper bote,- sigurisht edhe per shqiptaret,- per te cilet kafeja eshte pija me te preferuar e mengjesit "

_Nga Mark Duf_

----------


## shigjeta

Me se fundi ca lajme te mira per ata qe pine kafe. Tani nese eshte vetem nje reklame per kafene italiane, apo nje fakt shkencor qe do qendroj i tille ne realitet....koha do ta tregoj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Leila

Sapo po lexoja lajmet qe kafja te minimizon shanset e zhvillimit te diabetit (Type 2).




> *Coffee Cuts Risk Of Diabetes*
> _NEW YORK, Jan. 5, 2004_
> 
> (CBS) Coffee has a complicated reputation, reports CBS News Correspondent Elizabeth Kaledin. It's popular worldwide, but over the years, caffeine -- its main ingredient -- has been linked to some cancers, jitteriness, insomnia and -- since many of us can't live without it -- addiction.
> 
> But there's new research about our favorite pick-me-up that may "perk" up its image: a study that finds drinking coffee cuts the risk of a disease now plaguing adult Americans: Type 2 diabetes.
> 
> "We found that heavy coffee consumption substantially reduced the risk of Type 2 diabetes in both men and women," said Dr. Frank Hu of the Harvard School of Public Health.
> 
> ...

----------


## DeuS

> ,- sigurisht edhe per shqiptaret,- per te cilet kafeja eshte pija me te preferuar e mengjesit


Ja ku e ke nje shqiptar qe buzeqeshi kur e lexoi kete teme ...  :buzeqeshje: 

Pija e preferuar e mengjesit ( e pamundur te nis noi pune pa pire ekspresin ... te shoqeruar me nja 10 cigare  :ngerdheshje:  ) por zakonisht edhe e pasdites.

E vetmja gje qe me shqeteson eshte se , keto anglezet nuk bejne ekspres te mire . Vuaj per te pire nje ekspres si dikur . Leng geshtenjash pi ( edhe paguaj £ 1.50 per te ) por te pakten psikologjikisht jam i qete qe piva kafe (lol)

----------


## Zani

Asgje nuk eshte me baze.Kafeja ka vetem efekte demtuese per shendetin.Permban ksantina dhe vepron proaritmogen dmth. sjell crregullime ne ritmin e zemres (shembulli prominent Tony Blair) etj etj

----------


## Leila

Ndreq njeren, e te prishet tjera, Zani.
S'ke c'i ben...

----------


## marsela

se dija qe kafja kishte kaq te mira :buzeqeshje: 
une e pi per dy arsye:
1.per te me mbajtur zgjuar e shtuar perqendrimin ne kohe provimesh
2.neper lokale ne shqiperi si pije e lire dhe shume popullore. :buzeqeshje: 
vetem desha te shtoj qe me duket shume e cuditshme qe kafja eshte e dobishme per zemren!!!tensionin!!

----------


## Lancelot

e nderuara shigjeta,
Nuk mbaj mendimin tend!
Ne shume studime eshte deshmuar se kafeja paraqet problem te ndieshem sidomos ne sistemin kardiovaskular.
Disa nga anet pozitive te pirjes se kafes jane te njohura me kohe por ne krahasim me ato negative qendrojne ne sinjifikanc te larte.

Ne tekstin tuaj, citoj "...Kafja madje keshillohet si nje terapi e mire edhe per nje sere semundjesh, perfshi ate te zemres, por mos u cudisni, edhe per femijet..."
ndersa ne fund te shkreses suaj vazhdoni citoj "Grate shtatzena, te semuret me zemer dhe ata qe vuajne me ulcera ne stomak zakonisht keshillohen ta shmangin kafene..."

Mendoj se pas citatet e paraqitura egziston nje kundershtim semantik ne vet shkresen, per cfare eshte veshtire per lexuesit te vendosin se cila nga citatet i relevant.

Ju pergezoj per temen dhe ju falenderoj per lexim.

----------


## shigjeta

Pershendetje Lancelot 

Kam lexuar dhe degjuar per efektet 'negative' te kafese. Ajo qe me terhoqi ne kete artikull ishte qe per here te pare lexova nje studim per efektet pozitive te saj ne keto drejtime. Por sic kam shkruar edhe ne komentin pas artikullit, nese ky studim eshte thjesht nje reklame per kafene apo ka te verteta shkencore, kjo mbetet te shikohet ne studime te metejshme.
Faleminderit per komentin

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Pershendetje!!
Nga veta puna ne te cilen bej,pi shume kaffe dhe jam shume adhurues prej saj,kam pare disa te mira,por kam pare dhe te keqia:
1}Kaffeja nese ke dhimbje koke eshte dore me nje ne te cilen te lendon.
2}Nese ke shqetesime me zemren kaffeja te ben te ndjesh me mire dhe pa dobesi.
3}Kaffeja eshte pika e pare e dobesise se gjumit,ne te cilet kam  vene re s`te lejon te  besh gjumin apo orete e duhura.

Gjithe te Mirat

Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## Manulaki

Ky eshte nje artikull i publikuar sot ne yahoo.

"Coffee may lower breast cancer risk for some women Tue Jan 3, 2:26 PM ET



NEW YORK (Reuters Health) - Women with BRCA1 gene mutations, which confer a high risk of developing breast cancer, might decrease their risk by drinking a lot of coffee, according to a multicenter team of investigators. 

ADVERTISEMENT



Dr. Steven A. Narod, of the University of Toronto, Ontario, and colleagues examined the association between coffee consumption and the risk of breast cancer among 1690 high-risk women with BRCA1 or BRCA2 mutations.

The study included women from 40 clinical centers in four countries. A self-administered questionnaire was used to assess the average lifetime coffee consumption.

The likelihood of developing breast cancer among BRCA mutation carriers who drank 1 to 3 cups of coffee daily, 4 to 5 cups, or 6 or more cups was reduced by 10 percent, 25 percent and 69 percent, respectively, compared to those who drank no coffee, according to the report in the International Journal of Cancer.

When the investigators classified the women by mutation status, they found significant protection from coffee for women with a BRCA1 mutation, but not for carriers of a BRCA2 mutation.

The investigators note that coffee is an important source of phytoestrogens, which may have protective effects.

"The mechanism by which phytoestrogens may beneficially influence the risk of breast cancer has predominantly been attributed to their structural similarity to endogenous estrogens and their ability to bind to estrogen receptors," Narod and colleagues explain.

SOURCE: International Journal of Cancer, January 2006"

Gjetjet jane me te vertete interesante. Jane studiuar rreth 40 gra dhe sipas sasise se kafese qe pine sistemi i tyre mbrohet 10-65% ne krahasim me ato qe nuk pijne kafe.

Pini kafe atehere, po prape, mos ia shkelni shume se ka efektet e tjera qe nuk jane dhe aq te mira: Sistemi nervor, tensioni i gjakut etj.

----------


## shigjeta

Shkenctaret ne Universitetin Rutgers (New Jersey, USA) sapo kane nxjerr rezultatet e nje studimi te kryer kohet e fundit sipas se cilit konsumimi i nje doze minumumi kafeje _kombinuar_ me ushtrime fizike ndihmon ne parandalimin e kancerit te lekures, shkaktuar nga rrezet ultraviolet te diellit. Rezultatet e studimit sugjerojne qe ky kombinim eshte i suksesshem ne eliminimin e qelizave pre-kanceroze, ADN-ja e te cilave eshte demtuar nga rrezatimi i rrezeve UVB. 

Kanceri i lekures eshte nje nga llojet e kancereve qe po haset gjithmone e me shpesh ne popullsi kudo neper bote, numri i rasteve vjen duke u rritur nga viti ne vit. Nje numer i madh njerezish vdesin çdo vit nga ky lloj kanceri, raste qe shume mire mund te parandalohen po te trajtohen qe ne fillim.
Rezultatet jane akoma ne fazat e para te testeve laboratorike. Studime te metejshme duhen per te shpjeguar me qarte proçesin qe kafja e shoqeruar me fiskulturen sjellin kete rezultat.

http://www.news-medical.net/?id=28160

----------


## zhorzhi

shume i mire ky lajmi i fundit,

ne qe e pime kafen ta pime me qejf,jo me frike.

----------


## dardajan

Me  vjn  keq  t'ju  them  por  kafeja  nuk  ben  asgje  nga ato  qe  thoni  ju  dhe  studimet  e   ndryshme  qe  keni  cituar,  perkundrazi  ajo  ben vetem  dem  dhe  do  tju  sjell  nje  postim  ku  efekti  i  kafese  analizohet  ne  menyre  natyrale  ne  organizmin  tone.Keshtu  qe  te  keni edhe  nje  kendveshtrim  tjeter  te  problemit  te  kafese.

----------


## shigjeta

Efektet negative te kafese i di, sidomos duke patur vete nje toleranc te ulet per konsumimin e saj. (kuptohet, si cdo njeri e konsumoj ne rastet kur e kam te nevojshme.) 

Kur e kam sjelle artikullin e pare ka patur titullin te cilin mban edhe tani tema. Duke qene qe permbatja e temes nuk ka ndryshuar, nuk ka ndryshuar as titulli. 

Sa per artikullin e dyte nuk mund te them shume, pasi edhe vete ata qe e kane bere studimin nuk e kane shpjeguar ne menyre te detajuar rrugen (pathway) ne te cilen bashkveprimi i stimulimit te kafese me ushtrimet fizike, sjell nje rezultat te tille. Sic thuhet edhe ne artikull ky studim eshte akoma ne fazat e para. Nuk shoh ndonje gje te keqe nese efektet e mira te kafese ndihmojne ata qe kane predispozicion te kene kancer lekure. Kjo, duke konsideruar efektet negative qe mund te sjelle konsumimi i rregullt i nje doze minimale te kafese.

----------


## Blurose

e forte kjo teme ..un sapo u zgjova dhe po pi nje kafe ....kam pak dhimbje koke dhe e di qe pasi te pi kafene do me kaloje ....nuk pi cdo dite por kur e ndjej se kam nevoje ...gjithsesi njeriun se ndalon dot te pije ate qe i do shpirti apo i shijon pavaresisht te keqijave qe mund te sjelle .....kush po pi kafe me mua ne kete moment  :arushi:  befte mire !

----------


## Qerim

Pra nga te mirat po permend:

1-neurostimulator (si amfetamina etj)
2-lehteson dhimbjen e migrenes (jo te gjitha llojet e dhimbjes se kokes)
3-rrit inotropismin e zemres (i jep fuqi zemres=> rrit tensionin arterial)  

etj, etj

Efekte negative :

1-nuk ben shume mire per stomakun (nuk duhet te shqetesohen personat qe nuk kane probleme me stomakun)
2-krijon dependence (varesi)
3-deshidraton (kujdes tek femijet dhe tek ata persona qe kane nevoje per lengje)

etj,etj

----------


## Auroraa

Po cilat jane efketet e Kafes Turke. A eshte e shendetshme a jo ?? nese po pse ? nese jo pse? dmth efektet ne pergjithesi dhe cka flitet per kafen turke.

----------


## Auroraa

> Po cilat jane efketet e Kafes Turke. A eshte e shendetshme a jo ?? nese po pse ? nese jo pse? dmth efektet ne pergjithesi dhe cka flitet per kafen turke.



ju kam pyetur per kete , shume me heret. A nuk keni ndonje info per kete asnjeri apo si oh puna?

----------


## RaPSouL

Kafeja ka anet pozitive mirepo edhe ato negative te saj , si pozitive do e merja qetesin shpirterore qe te jep lol te rehaton fare  :ngerdheshje:  , si dukuri negative eshte demet qe mund ti shkaktoj tek nje person ne aspektin shendetesor , gjithashtu teprimi i pirjes con ne semundje serioze , keshtu qe kafeja ngel kafe edhe pse ka disa reziqe po pa e pir njo ne dit se le dot  :pa dhembe:

----------

